# An iPhone or Android app idea...



## SolaScriptura (Nov 23, 2009)

For one of you programming minded entrepreneurs out there...

How about a "Confessional church locator app" that could be used to quickly pinpoint the location of a congregation that subscribes to various confessional statements or by denominational affiliation.

I.e., you could search for a PCA church, OPC church, etc., or you could search for a congregation that subscribes to the WCF.

Or you could search for a congregation that subscribes to the 3 Forms of Unity, or the 1689, etc. The sky's the limit.

A standard search engine is usually not very helpful for me because usually when I look for a "presbyteryian" or "reformed" church, I get something in the PCUSA or RCA. So something specifically geared towards evangelical and confessional churches would be great for those of us who travel and would like to know what is in the area.


----------



## David (Nov 23, 2009)

I am unfamiliar with how iPhone apps work, but I imagine you could use Google Maps to keep track of the churches and their information, and use GPS information to locate the churches closest to you.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 23, 2009)

Would the NAPARC site not do most of this for you?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 23, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> Would the NAPARC site not do most of this for you?



In a cumbersome way, sort of. But not really. And definitely not quickly.

The ability to search by Confessional subscription would enable one to find a church without having to enter the directory of each particular denomination.

Besides, the NAPARC site doesn't enclude 1689ers. 

But the app could be as big as the developer wanted it to be - it could include any confessional statement imaginable. And it could be linked to the GPS so that you could locate a church you're interested in and immediately be given directions to it. So much more functionality than the NAPARC website.

-----Added 11/23/2009 at 10:59:38 EST-----

If only I had a clue as to how to do such a thing!!!


See, I'm an officer. It is MY job to think up good ideas. It is someone else's job, an enlisted person's job, to think up a way to make my idea reality. I'm simply not used to thinking in terms of "making it happen." How can I make this happen?


----------



## Scott Shahan (Nov 24, 2009)

How about a Puritanboard app?? That would be cool!


----------



## David (Nov 24, 2009)

Scott Shahan said:


> How about a Puritanboard app?? That would be cool!



But what would it do? The iPhone web browser should already be capable of browsing PB.com.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Nov 24, 2009)

There's actually an iPhone script for vBulletin that makes it act like an app.


----------

